# A reason why Insurance is so high!!!



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/markets/ ... cid=HPCDHP



> Many U.S. hospitals mark up prices 1,000 percent: study
> 
> By Sharon Begley
> 
> ...


Again look at this. Hospital over charge health insurance companies, work comp companies, auto insurance companies. They screw over anyone with insurance!!! Because they know they will get paid. So the ACA did nothing to help with these costs accept try to get more people into the insurance pool. It did nothing to make hospitals accountable on what they charge across the board to everyone.

Now this article isn't a direct dig at the ACA or anything like that. It just shows why insurance keeps going up for people. People like to blame the insurance companies for everything. But truth be told they have to get every premium increase, decrease, etc passed by the State and Federal Government. Now I know people will say about the great profits and what not. You know how they get those profits.... PEOPLE DONT USE THIER INSURANCE!!! People don't go see the doctor, people don't take advantage of the $30 a month that can be paid for to a fitness center for a monthly membership, people don't get the needed medication, people don't get a yearly check up, etc. Many people don't use what they can in their policy or built into the premiums they pay. But im getting off topic.

But we will keep seeing an increase in premiums until this is addressed by the government.

Again this was on the money page of MSN..... so buried from the typical browser of the web page who only reads headlines and moves along. Got to love media manipulation. :bop:


----------

